# 4x4 Flashing?



## vtecace23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just bought an 05 brute 750 and the 4x4 is not working. It flashes back and forth on the display in two second intervals. I've tested both the kebc actuator and 4x4 actuator with straight power and the both work fine. Check all the fuses and plugs and everything checks out ok. The kebc doesnt make any noise when i turn the bike off either. Is there a control box for all this? Or could it be something else. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My 05 brute did the same thing but it was the actuator filled with mud


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Take the KEBC apart and clean it or wire around it


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> My 05 brute did the same thing but it was the actuator filled with mud


 that is the same thing a buddy of mine did.


----------



## vtecace23 (Aug 15, 2010)

I forgot to put the 4x4 actuator is brand new, i guess ill take the kebc back off and clean it. But i thought if it was flashing in 2 sec intervals it meant that both were bad?


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

im not 100 percent sure but i think 4 sec is both.u can download manuals on here though.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/do...p?do=file&id=3

Page 489 or 17-5

Time the flashes:

1 second - 2WD/4WD actuator

2 seconds - engine brake actuator

4 seconds - both 

here u go found this


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And I found this one on another forum:

Actuator Control System Trouble Shooting,
When the actuator fails, the controller enters failure mode and the indicator light illuminates 2WD,4WD alternately.
1. If it alternates really fast at .5 seconds on 2wd and .5 seconds on 4wd then the problem is Selectable 2wd/4wd actuator.
2. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 1 second intervals, the problem is the Engine Brake Actuator.
3. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 2 second intervals, the problem is both the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator and Engine brake actuator.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

vtecace23 said:


> Just bought an 05 brute 750 and the 4x4 is not working. It flashes back and forth on the display in two second intervals. I've tested both the kebc actuator and 4x4 actuator with straight power and the both work fine. Check all the fuses and plugs and everything checks out ok. The kebc doesnt make any noise when i turn the bike off either. Is there a control box for all this? Or could it be something else. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


vtecace - where are you located there might be a member close to you that could give some 1 on 1 help, there are several things that could be going on speed sensor, kebc/4wd controller,the famous buss connector, handle bar switch


----------



## vtecace23 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm located in macon ga. Its flashing in 2 sec intervals between the 2x4 and 4x4 but if you count all together back and forth its 4 sec intervals. I just took a look at the bike again and the handlebar swith is kind of broke where the wires go in and looks like somebody tried to "fix" it with some electrical tape. Could this cause it?


----------

